# Freestanding tub drain



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I haven’t installed too many of these, but this doesn’t look right


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Hahaha! It's called a drainer! A nice arrow pointing to "the floor".:thumbup:

I had a similar tub like that before christmas. Toss the "drainer" out. If you want to know what I use send me a pm or the lounge.


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

Same diff


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

don't Bother wasting your time messing around with "provided W&O- big box/ 'accordion drains'... esp with a Free Standing tubs. basically- don't risk you're reputation.. they leak, stink and are cheap.

Up sell a proper ABS/PVC waste and overflow assembly, to avoid headaches and future problems with the pictured above crap.

(upselling point: the accordion style drains aren't smooth, which will cause crud/and solids to build up in the folds/ripples and over time and will start to ferment & smell, which also impedes the flow of the drain).

ive pulled many FS tubs, that have had leaks- with these "cheap, W&O's" after only 2-3 years... its frustrating why this crap is allowed to be sold.

do it right the first time, with better materials, and get paid more for your exp/knowledge...
-these tubs are a nightmare to service/look for a leak (at floor level)after they're installed.

PM me for, more info


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That must be an AKDY tub. I have pics of what I ended up doing after I threw away their piece of crap drain. Will post them when I get a chance. I would honestly try my hardest to get the homeowner to go buy a different brand tub.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

* I just noticed right before posting this, that your drain doesn't exit the bottom. *

Found one pic real quick that shows what I ended up with. Top white piece you see is just a spacer since the drain body she got was fairly deep. Second white piece is a cut up old tub shoe for the threads and a flat spot to tighten their drain part with the overflow. Putty in ever spot I could put it before tightening the cut tub shoe and then tighten their drain and hook up their overflow.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

In your situation, I would just use a straight tub shoe since it looks like the one you are installing does not have an overflow.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

chonkie said:


> In your situation, I would just use a straight tub shoe since it looks like the one you are installing does not have an overflow.


The overflow is molded in the fibreglass. I've fixed one of those(check the soap thread) and installed a brand new one. No call backs yet.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

The one I installed had the overflow molded into the fiberglass and they had some odd flat corrugated tube that attached to their proprietary drain. You can see it entering the drain on the back side in my pic.

His does not have that.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

chonkie said:


> The one I installed had the overflow molded into the fiberglass and they had some odd flat corrugated tube that attached to their proprietary drain. You can see it entering the drain on the back side in my pic.
> 
> His does not have that.


it looks from his picture the overflow is molded into the tub, just like a standard sink has...you can see the raised area that goes around the drain area back up to to top of the tub..


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> it looks from his picture the overflow is molded into the tub, just like a standard sink has...you can see the raised area that goes around the drain area back up to to top of the tub..


Yes, overflow is molded into the tub. I was thinking of threading on an 1 1/2” brass coupling to the tub strainer and then an ABS male adapter into the coupling then glue that to my trap. I’ll have access from below. 

Tango also PM’d me another drain option to look into.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

chonkie said:


> That must be an AKDY tub. I have pics of what I ended up doing after I threw away their piece of crap drain. Will post them when I get a chance. I would honestly try my hardest to get the homeowner to go buy a different brand tub.


...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Ah, looks exactly like the Akdy brand. Good to know of another piece of junk to stay away from.


----------



## tbhjulie (Oct 11, 2021)

chonkie said:


> That must be an AKDY tub. I have pics of what I ended up doing after I threw away their piece of crap drain. Will post them when I get a chance. I would honestly try my hardest to get the homeowner to go buy a different brand tub.


Could you please advise me as to how you connected your tub? thank you!


----------



## shimar62 (Nov 28, 2021)

Hello Tango, you mentioned you had a good way to connect a free standing tub to the floor drain without using the garbage flex drains on the market. I am going to be installing one on a second story wood floor and another an a concrete floor. I would appreciate all the help you can suggest.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## karlwithak.conley (Nov 26, 2021)

So the brass strainer that the poly corrugated nasty is threaded to…Is it 1 1/2” pipe thread? Or some miserable weird fine thread? If it is pipe thread, can an 1 1/2” female adapter be threaded on to it and then solvent weld pipe to an 1 1/2” P trap?
Is anyone else old enough to remember when free-standing tubs (claw footed) had 1 3/8” OD waste and overflows? And 7/16” OD x 3/8” nps supply tubes?


----------



## prideconst1 (22 d ago)

Logtec said:


> don't Bother wasting your time messing around with "provided W&O- big box/ 'accordion drains'... esp with a Free Standing tubs. basically- don't risk you're reputation.. they leak, stink and are cheap. Up sell a proper ABS/PVC waste and overflow assembly, to avoid headaches and future problems with the pictured above crap. (upselling point: the accordion style drains aren't smooth, which will cause crud/and solids to build up in the folds/ripples and over time and will start to ferment & smell, which also impedes the flow of the drain). ive pulled many FS tubs, that have had leaks- with these "cheap, W&O's" after only 2-3 years... its frustrating why this crap is allowed to be sold. do it right the first time, with better materials, and get paid more for your exp/knowledge... -these tubs are a nightmare to service/look for a leak (at floor level)after they're installed. PM me for, more info


 What did you do to remedy the issue with the provided drain. I have the same drain and it sucks


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

prideconst1 said:


> What did you do to remedy the issue with the provided drain. I have the same drain and it sucks


Leave and never come back. 

Merry Christmas 🎁. Now get out.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

prideconst1 said:


> What did you do to remedy the issue with the provided drain. I have the same drain and it sucks


I called a plumber


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Flanged tail peice with a trap adapter.


----------



## brianpatrick (1 mo ago)

We use these. Throw that tailpiece away or make a beer bong out of it


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

Why are we giving free advice on this topic? We all know cheap freestanding tubs suck and the reason we charge people excessive amounts of money to do stupid things is because they don’t have the knowledge to figure it out themselves.

can’t say we don’t use the quick connect drains too, but as far as I’m concerned they’re not legal since they use a rolling o-ring, which is specifically not allowed by code unless otherwise approved. And I’ve not seen approval on any of the boxes. 

Mine as well tell them to buy and bury a ASME 1070 for their stupid tub filler under their stupid tub while you’re at it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

brianpatrick said:


> We use these. Throw that tailpiece away or make a beer bong out of it


I like those. i used one on my free standing tub. We were using trap adapters for a while but i like that you can just drop it in that thing.


----------



## prideconst1 (22 d ago)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> Why are we giving free advice on this topic? We all know cheap freestanding tubs suck and the reason we charge people excessive amounts of money to do stupid things is because they don’t have the knowledge to figure it out themselves.
> 
> can’t say we don’t use the quick connect drains too, but as far as I’m concerned they’re not legal since they use a rolling o-ring, which is specifically not allowed by code unless otherwise approved. And I’ve not seen approval on any of the boxes.
> 
> Mine as well tell them to buy and bury a ASME 1070 for their stupid tub filler under their stupid tub while you’re at it.


If you don't like it why are you even here. Obviously you not a good person like the others that have given recommendations on this post. If I recall, the internet is also used for research. There are plumbers and contractors on here that do need the help too. What are you suggesting we call you ass and fly you somewhere to do the job bro. Give me a break man. I doesn't cost anything to be nice and helpful. Have a great day sir


----------



## brianpatrick (1 mo ago)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> Why are we giving free advice on this topic? We all know cheap freestanding tubs suck and the reason we charge people excessive amounts of money to do stupid things is because they don’t have the knowledge to figure it out themselves.
> 
> can’t say we don’t use the quick connect drains too, but as far as I’m concerned they’re not legal since they use a rolling o-ring, which is specifically not allowed by code unless otherwise approved. And I’ve not seen approval on any of the boxes.
> 
> Mine as well tell them to buy and bury a ASME 1070 for their stupid tub filler under their stupid tub while you’re at it.


In my experience 99% of homeowners couldn’t (or wouldn’t) plumb anything right even if you told them step by step how to do it. I have thousands of customers and have told many over the phone how to fix stuff, and I almost always end up at their house fixing the problem anyway. Often they cause themselves more work because they break something worse.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

prideconst1 said:


> If you don't like it why are you even here. Obviously you not a good person like the others that have given recommendations on this post. If I recall, the internet is also used for research. There are plumbers and contractors on here that do need the help too. What are you suggesting we call you ass and fly you somewhere to do the job bro. Give me a break man. I doesn't cost anything to be nice and helpful. Have a great day sir


I’m here to learn from other plumbers. Im here to talk about things that other professional plumbers can relate to. Tools, equipment, and products that we use in our field. You can think what you want of me but the fact is you’re the outsider here.

Plenty of places on the internet to do research on any subject in any field. This isn’t it. It isn’t suppose to be, and you want it to be to benefit you.

Think of yourself walking into an accountants office and asking him what you should write into the boxes on your W-2 but that you’re not going to pay him because you’re the one doing the writing.


----------



## brianpatrick (1 mo ago)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> I’m here to learn from other plumbers. Im here to talk about things that other professional plumbers can relate to. Tools, equipment, and products that we use in our field. You can think what you want of me but the fact is you’re the outsider here.
> 
> Plenty of places on the internet to do research on any subject in any field. This isn’t it. It isn’t suppose to be, and you want it to be to benefit you.
> 
> Think of yourself walking into an accountants office and asking him what you should write into the boxes on your W-2 but that you’re not going to pay him because you’re the one doing the writing.


I was here years ago when this topic came up. There was a group that thought we should have a private (password protected) area so as not to give away our trade secrets, and a group that thought that was unnecessary. Don’t know the financials of this place but most forums get ad revenue. If you privatize the forum (or parts of it) so it can’t be found on the internet it lowers traffic and therefore ad revenue. 

I could go either way, but I’ve found that helping people ends up being much more helpful to my bottom line than not. I don’t really want to work for “handy” homeowners anyway, until they’ve been defeated by their plumbing.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

@brianpatrick To clarify I was not directing any of this at you specifically, but much more at the gentleman coming at my neck, and some to the forum as a whole.

Seems like some people get thrown in the pit and some squeeze through when they’re looking for specific advice. I have defended the DIY before on the forum mostly because I do everything in my life on my own, and was given the impression then that everyone was against helping non-professionals as a forum policy.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

This site is for plumbers, not the diy, end of story. If they want to join and read go ahead, they just can't participate.

The site owners also operate a diy site where they can get answers from other diyers and some real pmubers too. The appeal of this site is that everything on here is written by areal plumber or apprentice. If we let the diy join and participate here then the site will lose it's appeal.

I'm pretty sure much of the traffic is drawn in because this site is only for plumbers.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> This site is for plumbers, not the diy, end of story. If they want to join and read go ahead, they just can't participate.
> 
> The site owners also operate a diy site where they can get answers from other diyers and some real pmubers too. The appeal of this site is that everything on here is written by areal plumber or apprentice. If we let the diy join and participate here then the site will lose it's appeal.
> 
> I'm pretty sure much of the traffic is drawn in because this site is only for plumbers.


Don’t forget plumbing techs. They’re aloud too. 

Florida is full of “ techs “ 🤭


----------

